# SVS MTS-01 speaker family



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.svsound.com/news-news.cfm

Hasn't anyone noticed the news?


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

No doubt SVS will ensure these little beauties will live up to the SVS name and reputation for unparalleled value for money and superb performance. They look good too, apart from the feet on the floor standers which looks like they were added as an after thought to combat a stability problem only when the first unit was built. The center looks as though it may have been modelled on a hot day when the designer had an ice-cream wafer in his hands!

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

3D renderings never do justice to the real thing. I had a business trip the other week take me to Pittsburgh, so I took advantage and made the drive up to SVS. I got to see the center channel next to the bookshelves, and they're a perfect visual match (and gorgeous!).

-Robb


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm actually very impressed by their decision to go this route, and I really like that they didn't make the floorstander a MTM. I definitely want to check these out in time. When you factor in the parts, finish, and labor it takes to make something like these, I can't see that price being much more than a DIY attempt, possibly less if you don't already have the tools. Should be very interesting.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, those are stunning! I’d love to have a set to review - except that I dread the thought of doing another review! :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got a set on order... :bigsmile:

You may have to plan another trip to Bama... :yes:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Good information here. TomV talks about it a little. 

I have talked with TomV myself several times this week, and they (SVS) has put a lot of time, and effort into the design, and thought of these speakers. I myself can't wait to audition these speakers. :clap:

http://forums.soundandvisionmag.com/audiovideo/board/message?board.id=40&thread.id=77066


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I've got a set on order... :bigsmile:
> 
> You may have to plan another trip to Bama... :yes:


Well, I've been dying to hear Rodny's re-worked subs - this would certainly sweeten the prospect of that long drive!

I noted a little earlier that they’ve opened a thread at HTF about these speakers and – remarkably – everyone there thinks they're ugly! :coocoo:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... I am a little disappointed that they don't have a non-glossy black similar to the finish on the SBS series, but I'll live with it. I may go with the Rosenut instead of Gloss Black, so that I don't get as much glare off the top of my center channel. But I certainly don't think they look ugly... I like the style.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Like everyone else, I'm anxious to see some reviews on these but I'm still more fascinated by the LTS-01 series and especially look forward to those in 2008.

Bob


----------

